# Wheels help



## mattys05 (Mar 14, 2014)

I have jegs wheels. 5x4.75 7in wide. Will they fit?


----------



## DEX (Feb 12, 2015)

Probably need a little more info to answer this.


----------



## DEX (Feb 12, 2015)

Have any pics?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Back spacing is the critical number. You need something around 6" BS. The 4.75 lug spacing is also incorrect being off a small 0.65 mm. The stock wheels are hub-centric meaning that the wheel is supported by the hub and the lugs just hold the wheel in place. 4.75" wheels without the correct size centering hub inset in them use just the lugs. 

They have been used successfully but care is needed to center the wheel properly and IMHO it is essential that the lug studs which are very soft be replaced with ARP studs as they are all that support the car's weight. That all said I sure wouldn't put narrower wheels on. 9"-9 1/2" (and even larger BS for them) would be a lot more desirable for the effort required.


----------

